# AS or QA?



## TheTreeWiseMen (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, pretty sure I understand the difference between the two. However I do have a question concerning the AS and QA. Simply put, for me as a novice pistol shooter looking at a P99C 9mm for CCW which would be better?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

TheTreeWiseMen said:


> Ok, pretty sure I understand the difference between the two. However I do have a question concerning the AS and QA. Simply put, for me as a novice pistol shooter looking at a P99C 9mm for CCW which would be better?


Just like the Chevy vs. Ford pickup debate, the responses you get will be impassioned. Neither will be wrong. Both AS and QA are good triggers. It comes down to personal preference.

If you are transitioning from or plan on later getting a DA revolver, Glock, SA XD, HK LEM, or SIG DAK, QA is the way to go.

If traditional DA/SA is your flavor, AS is great.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A/S is where it is at. You might want to check out the various threads in the Walther Forum here - and then check out this site:

http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/


----------



## casher (Mar 11, 2007)

Go with the AS. The double action is pretty good and the single action is frickin' sweet!


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> A/S is where it is at. You might want to check out the various threads in the Walther Forum here - and then check out this site:
> 
> http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/


Opinion swinging towards QA on the Walther forum. Not much progress made on the tiresome long standing QA vs AS debate.... still subjective with each side having personal preference (hence chevy vs ford pickups)

Recent thread has me a little concerned about how dissenting opinions are handled.

http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7383


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

If you want traditional DA/SA, go with AS. You have the option of decocking it to put it in DA for a first shot, followed by SA for subsequent shots. If you want a consistent trigger pull for every shot like Glocks and XDs, go with QA. Being that the P99 does not have an external safety, as a beginner, the AS might be a better choice. The DA pull is extremely long and heavy, and while it won't allow as quick a shot as the gun in SA, it will help to prevent negligent discharges. While you should always practice firearm safety at all times, accidentally discharging the P99 in DA isn't likely unless you're an idiot. It's about an 11-pound pull and takes a pretty good squeeze to get it back all the way.

From a defensive standpoint, it could go one way or the other. Some prefer SA only as the long and heavy DA trigger pull can cause one, in a stressful situation, to completely waste the first shot as yanking the trigger in DA mode will send the bullet way off course. However, some prefer a DA first pull so a slight flinch won't discharge the firearm (firing in DA takes a deliberate pull on the trigger). Your call, but P99s are great handguns. As a beginner, please stick with 9mm. I chose the .40S&W (P99c) as my first handgun and the muzzle flip was a bit unmanagable. Well placed 9mm 124gr +P JHPs will drop someone better than not-so-well placed 180gr JHPs.



submoa said:


> Recent thread has me a little concerned about how dissenting opinions are handled.
> 
> http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7383


That moderator got on one hell of a power trip. Guy can dish it out but can't take it. I'd hate to have to put up with a moderator like that on here.


----------



## TheTreeWiseMen (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments/answers, really helped me out on deciding to finally go with the AS in 9mm (which was pretty much what I thought I wanted anyway!) Permit wont be here for another few months, but that gives me time to save up some $$. Sure I'll have some more questions when I eventually purchase my P99C, but in the meantime thanks again. Oh, and FYI, I drive a Dodge!!


----------

